# Gentoo su macbook pro 2009 [RISOLTO]

## DevOne

Ciao a tutti,

ho provato ad installare gentoo sul macbookpro usando la minimal...

con sorpresa ho notato che a sistema avviato, la tastiera non funziona!

Leggendo su un altre stanze del forum, consigliavano di usare SystemRescueCD, però non ho 

idea di come si debba usare e soprattutto se l'installazione è simile a quella di quando si avvia il cd

di gentoo; importante ancor di più, se è possibile usare la rete in wifi.

Qualcuno di voi lo ha utilizzato o sa suggerirmi qualcosa?

Grazie a tutti

----------

## ago

devi sapere (come è già stato detto in altre discussioni ) che puoi installare gentoo da qualsiasi livecd che abbia un terminale e un chroot

Ti hanno consigliato sysrescue poiché è una delle migliori live(in senso di aggiornamento e non solo)..ma potresti usare benissimo una live con grafica(tipo buntu) in modo da accedere ad internet tranquillamente e consultare l'handbook li stesso  :Smile: 

----------

## DevOne

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> devi sapere (come è già stato detto in altre discussioni ) che puoi installare gentoo da qualsiasi livecd che abbia un terminale e un chroot
> 
> Ti hanno consigliato sysrescue poiché è una delle migliori live(in senso di aggiornamento e non solo)..ma potresti usare benissimo una live con grafica(tipo buntu) in modo da accedere ad internet tranquillamente e consultare l'handbook li stesso 

 

Ok...

quindi nessun problema!   :Laughing: 

Grazie

----------

## DevOne

l'unica perplessità è: perchè la minimal di gentoo non è in grado di configurare ed usare la tastiera del macbook pro?!

In effetti anche su iMac ho avuto lo stesso problema con la tastiera, però è bastata scollegarla e ricollegarla per renderla disponibile!!

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DevOne

 *drins wrote:*   

> io ho risolto collegando una tastiera usb esterna 
> 
> dopo aver finito l'installazione di gentoo procedi con l'installazione dei moduli  
> 
> la minimal non carica i moduli necessari per il funzionamento  

 

Presumo che tu abbia un macbook...

se è così, mi dici se hai problemi con il cdrom e l'audio?

sul cdrom, il sistema mi dice che non è un block device e l'audio, almeno sul iMac24, è correttamente configurato ma non si sente il suono!

----------

